# Ever get a little "mixed" up?? New pic added - pg 3



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, you all are probobly irritated with me by now about Dora.... but every once in a while I would mention about Snow - my registered Nigerian who is bred to Joe Dirt. She is the only "confirmed" Joe dirt girl (possibly one other but will have to do DNA on the kids). Anyway, as you can see by the ticker, she was due 24 March - so just about a month.

I had made mention last night that I was thinking about shaving her udder as it is was getting bigger and I wanted to watch it more closely.

Well last night, I checked on Dora about 10 pm. Snow was all nestled down and Dora was pacing.

This morning I go to the barn, Dora is not around, call her, she comes from outside - mind you it is SNOWING - and talking a bit. I go to open the door to let her out for her grain, and look down to make sure snow is out of the way (she beds down right where the door opens to, and guess what I find -

A LITTLE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: There was a little one all curled up under Snows head. I start looking around - TOTALLY confused and half asleep. Well it looks like a Nigi, but NO ONE is due yet and Dora is still pregnant......

Well Joe and Snow blessed us with a little buckling. He is just adorable. Now, going back to my records - DUH.... I should have known there was a chance of her kidding now - I don't know what I was thinking and I feel so dumb!

Anyway -

Introducing our first born for 2009, a Joe Dirt Baby, SLR Minis Joe Dirt's Hemi























































So I bet you are asking WHY did I name him Hemi .......

Well, you all know that Joe got his name "Joe Dirt" because of the movie and his hair do that looked like Joe Dirt... Well in the movie - all Joe Dirt talks about is his Hemi streetrod (theme for the year is hotrods). Well then when i went out there this morning, at less then 12 hours old he is already bouncing a bit and trying to run - there is going to be NO holding this kid back!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

As I have already said... AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW................. he is adorable!!!!  Congrats! ANd LOVE the name!!! Now it's dora's turn


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Congratulations, he is just adorable. Are you going to keep him a Buck?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

oh my he is adorable! what a great surprise!

arty: :leap: :stars: :boy: :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to paperwork, dates and records. So I don't usually miss a step when it comes to things like that. I check ligaments when does have udders anyway. Watch them in the pasture and have never had a surprise kidding.

However I can see that happening especially if you forget about a small "possible" date and then knew a doe was really well bred at a later date. So that's not a surprise there.

Congratulations!!! :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Congrats! :thumb: :boy:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

I love the name Hemi. Congrats on a bouncing baby boy! A surprise like that is always wonderful.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

I can't see the pix . . . my computer. . . . :angry: . . . but I bet he is precious! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Super cute surprise! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Just wanted to let you know, Hemi is already sold. He will be wethered and going to a lady that has been waiting for kids to be born. She is in LOVE  with him!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*



> So I bet you are asking WHY did I name him Hemi .


 Nope... I know and loved the movie .....that is a perfect name ....so adorable...  :greengrin:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

What a cute surprise!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Well her order has changed a bit - but I am still extremely pleased - Hemi will be going to his new home with Daisie Mae and she is having Daisie Mae bred to Blue. So I am very excited.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

So no Joe buck to keep?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

no, not from Snow, unfortunately. I am going to see if Trin has his kids also and if so, maybe one of them. But really, I don't see a need for 3 reg nigi bucks when i want to cut my herd down a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

that's understandable........ :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

What a wonderful surprise! He is a cutie too...really nice color pattern, and yep, I knew why ya named him Hemi :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Ok - I must admit - DH came up with hemi. I was looking through my list of names on the way to work this morning that I have made up for this years theme. I asked DH what type of car it was in the movie. He said Hemi - well I KNOW it is a hemi motor - but the car-----

So we decided Hemi.

Oh and Hemi was 4 pounds 3 oz when I weighed him this morning.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

I still say he is just the cutest thing ever!  :drool:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Congrats! He sure is adorable. And it's great that you found them a good home!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Oh so cute! Congratulations! :boy:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Congrats Allison!! :stars: He sure is cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Awwww...he's a cutie!!! Congrats!!  That's so funny how some goats can just squeeze by without you even realizing they're due so soon!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Congrats, he's a cutie!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Oh my ! He is sooo cute ! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Here are some pics from last night. It did a 20 some degree drop in 24 hours - so he has a little sweater on (ok in honesty - one of DH old socks - LOL!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

He looks like he's doing VERY well! And Snow is being a very good mama as well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*



a sock - never would have thought of that good idea :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

I had kid coats made last year and I love them - but they are to big for the nigis (so they are waiting for Dora's kids). So I have some sweatshirt sleeves cut up for them - course couldnt find them either - so he got a sock - LOL!

These are the "knee high" work socks that my husband wears in his work boots. He is always wearing through them or putting holes in them - so i keep the old ones for things I may need them for.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

oh yah I know exactly what you are talking abut - we have a couple in the rag basket, I will need to raid it and take them for myself haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

for the little boys, I cut a "v" underneith so that if they pee it won't soak the sock and if they "spray" to one side it won't get wet either - if you know what I mean.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

aaaawwww.... look how cute he looks in his little sock sweater!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ever get a little "mixed" up??*

Just had to share this pic that I took of Hemi when i was taking Dora's pictures. Although I don't hardly see him nurse, he always has a full belly when I check him and now I know WHY he is always "dead to the world" sleeping when I get home - this guy NEVER slows down! He runs everywhere, jumping up on things, trying to jump in the air - he is a hoot!

And all the other girls are so good with him!!! If he tries to nurse off of him, they gentle push him away. He is just to darn cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a cutie pie!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is so cute Allison!! How adorable! I'm surprised you can give that little one up!!


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

OH MY THAT IS TOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's too darn cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

kylie, 

I really didn't want to - however, I really am trying to cut back on my herd and I have two registered Nigerian bucks, a nubian buck, and right now 3 wethers (1 going to freezer camp). I just can't see him as a buck - in honesty - and I can't afford another wether. 

Plus, I am trying to think positive and know that the ones that I am keeping are going to be the best and make my herd stronger instead of the other way. I am really trying to improve breedings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is the cutiest little face .......I have ever seen......Awwwwwwww...... :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooooooooo......... He is SO DARN CUTE!!!!!!!  I can't STAND IT!!! :hair:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a cutie-patootie!

:greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I almost missed this post because of the title... Am I ever glad I didn't cause how cute is that! He is one adorable baby boy!  I just love that picture of him. Congrats Allison on such a gorgeous buck to start off your season and from Joe. I love his name it is very fitting with the whole theme. :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, that last picture is adorable. He is so darn cute.

My babies are to big for a sock coat but that is a wonderful idea. :thumbup:


----------

